# blue roan?



## crisco41 (Jun 10, 2013)

I think Onyx is a blue roan. Born black..but i noticed some white hairs in her tail yesterday so did a body clip. She definetley has minimal white (almost silver) hairs scattered about on her body. I was hoping for a blue roan..mom is sorrel roan, dad is homozygous black, but was certain she was a black and got quite accustomed to her being a rich black like her daddy. Does the white mean roan?


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 10, 2013)

Could be. I just looked at the color calculator chart on Equine Genetics and there is a good possibility of a blue roan. I know my true blue roan looks solid black with minimal white flecks when she has her winter coat. Just to show you how different blue roans can look when they are carrying a heavy coat, here's Sweetie this winter and then Sweetie shed out. So I'm thinking you probably have a blue roan. One of my favorite coat colors!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2013)

I have one of those gorgeous Blues to show off too. They are amazing cos you get a new horse every time you look in the field.



I really hope Onyx is a blue roan


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 10, 2013)

It's really amazing how they are so dark when they have all that hair and all of them are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 10, 2013)

OK so do red heads do it backwards or is mine just confused? My red roan (Charm) is white all winter and red dun all summer???? My friend has a blue roan mustang... told her I could never own him... his mane hangs over his freeze brand and given all his changes I would never know which horse in the field was mine!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 10, 2013)

Vansplic said:


> OK so do red heads do it backwards or is mine just confused? My red roan (Charm) is white all winter and red dun all summer???? My friend has a blue roan mustang... told her I could never own him... his mane hangs over his freeze brand and given all his changes I would never know which horse in the field was mine!














I was thinking the same thing! The QH and Paints I grew up with in the 60s, 70s & 80s all got lighter during the winter, got darker as they shed out and then turned lite again over the summer (tho not as lite as during the winter)... It really thru me when a neighbor kept asking me what color his guy was. I'd seen him as a heavy winter coated black, then suddenly he was "different"!! After his initial spring shed he darkened up a bit more, but for a couple of weeks, he's almost white in the body with a dark mane, tail and points!

Love roans - don't have a "complete" one yet. My tobianos seem to have some incomplete roaning. It's interesting, but not the same as a true roan. I want a blue roan someday!! Or a bay roan or a red roan. Prefer the blues...


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 10, 2013)

I have 2 sorrel roan geldings and they are dark in winter, very light while in the process of shedding and half way in between when they are in summer coat. I had a red dun roan mare who was the same - unless I clipped her then she was very light almost white everywhere until her coat darkened a bit.


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just picked up a mare Registered as grey but sold as blue roan. Now I am wondering what she is. Guess she is whitish in winter and is black based with silver on body now. She dees have some silver in mane and tail,,but minimal and she does have more black on legs and blacker face althou I can see some scant amts of silver or grey..Neither parent is reg grey..both are chestnut based. I have NO idea what I have


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 17, 2013)

I posted a question about grey over on the main forum and got lots of great answers. Your mare sounds lovely.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Jun 17, 2013)

Fingers crossed for a blue roan!!! They are so beautiful!


----------



## chandab (Jun 17, 2013)

crisco41 said:


> I just picked up a mare Registered as grey but sold as blue roan. Now I am wondering what she is. Guess she is whitish in winter and is black based with silver on body now. She dees have some silver in mane and tail,,but minimal and she does have more black on legs and blacker face althou I can see some scant amts of silver or grey..Neither parent is reg grey..both are chestnut based. I have NO idea what I have


Share a picture or two. the mare sure sounds blue roan. Either or both parents could be silver bay, which are often mistaken for sorrel.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 17, 2013)

If she has black leg and head I would guess blue roan, pics are a must of course


----------



##  (Jun 17, 2013)

Black legs and face -- BLUE ROAN! But the ladies are right -- pictures are a MUST!


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 17, 2013)

went out and got some pics but it is raining and so i need to get some that are more accurate,got anothe rlook up if anyone (Diane? )



would be so kind.

I am kind of hard of hearing and the guy was hard fo rme to hear..but 261/2 " bay stallion named i think Jets richard the Lion heart born 7/22/2007i have part of his reg # but after asking him to repeat self several times I was too embarrassed to ask again. If sophie is indeed bred he will file a late stallion report for me. How sweet!


----------



##  (Jun 18, 2013)

Here you go!

Richard the Lion Heart.pdf


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks diane your the best!


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 18, 2013)

sophie..


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 18, 2013)

Sooo pretty!!!! I love her and she looks blue roan to me.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 18, 2013)

I am so bad with this color stuff, to me that is black with roaning, not blue roan


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 18, 2013)

i thought black roan and blue roan were one and the same..now more confused then normal:>)


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 18, 2013)

If you bath and clip her, she will show you what she is, blueish body, black mask, really black legs might have a diamond shape at the knee, may or may not have a coon tail, which is silver strips at the base. I tried to load some of mine from photobucket but stupid dial up is having a hissy fit today.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2013)

Pretty girl - looks blue roan to me.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 18, 2013)

No I say (for what it's worth lol) definitely blue roan, the last pic shows perfectly how her roaning finishes at her knees, if she were a black sabino the head and legs wouldn't be so defined.

She is gorgeous Lori


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you..I was hoping she was blue roan. her and stormy ( homozygeous black) could have some very pretty babies. Grays are nice for folks that like them but it was not what I was wanting..and was banking on her being a blue roan..so I am happy today. I do need to bath her..she is messy and nasty from the storms lastnight. if she were gray..i would think at her age she would show more gray also,.

I was a little thrown off as she has that silve rin mane..quite a bit..a lttle in tail. and has some on face. So far from my experienced horsie friends..unanimous for not gray


----------



## Eagle (Jun 18, 2013)

Nope, she isn't gray


----------



##  (Jun 18, 2013)

No, "take heart". She isn't a grey!

And it's my pleasure to help!


----------



## chandab (Jun 18, 2013)

Sure looks blue roan to me. I can't tell for certain from the pics posted (and tired eyes), but if her head is all black with no roaning and there is no roaning on her lower legs, then yes true blue roan. [Any roaning on face and lower legs, is usually caused by sabino.]


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 18, 2013)

]




couple better pics from my camera not phone

and this one is onyxI know is a blue roan



shaved her down...no doubt anymore not a great shave down..but think we get the idea:>)


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 19, 2013)

See how the diamond shape is at the knee? So pretty! Blue roan mares produce great color in their foals. My older mare has produced when breed to my dilute black stallion, a palomino, and a blue roan filly, when bred to a grey, a jet black with white blaze. Your mare is beautful


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 19, 2013)

bred to my homozygous stud..we have 50 /50 of black or blue roan. Win win either way now to determine if she is bred...i hope not


----------



## Eagle (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow she looks great clipped


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 19, 2013)

Onyx looks fabulous - no doubt as to her colour!!

Keeping my fingers crossed that your new lady is not bred, but by this time in the year, if she has been running with a stud, I feel you might be unlucky? However think about it this way - if she produces a filly, then you will have another unrelated little lady for your boy in the future.


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have now been told that clipping is the worst way to guess at color. Some folks say she has too much white on her face to be a blue roan. Is there anyway to get pictures of her parents?

also if i do color testing..what do I test for? She is parent qualified...does that assure me that her parents are really her parents?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2013)

That is true to a certain extent and I know we are only looking at pics but I am ready to bet money that she is blue roan. The white in the center is just a minimal star and I cant see any other white.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2013)

My girl is 100% blue roan and as you can see she has a few white hairs on her face


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 20, 2013)

pretty girl! When i get some money i think after i have her pregnancy checked and transfer all my horses to me in the different registries, and pay the member ship dues.....ha ha..i may color test.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 20, 2013)

I looked into roan color testing as one of my new foals is now starting to look like a black roan. It's no more expensive than the other tests but you have to supply a four generation pedigree with colors of all the horses. She looks blue roan to me. One thing you'll find is everyone has their own opinion about things. Not sure how you'd tell the color of a blue roan without clipping. Mine was black with her heavy winter coat and you couldn't see the roaning under all that hair for anything. Now she is picture perfect blue roan. Your mare still looks blue roan to me.


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 20, 2013)

where might I find pictures of her parents? a regular internet search shows me nothing for field of mini dreams epic and frostys sweet fancie gr parents are bond picador and fowlers lil flame sires side and komokos frosty mist and mdms sweet n low dams side. I am going to find out how a blue roan or grey came out of these.:>) with some help? Anyone hear of these. Can find bond picador....


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 20, 2013)

Field of Mini Dreams has a website and I bet if you emailed them they could tell you. Here's the link to the roan testing and info. http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/Roan.php and it's 3 generations back. I accidentally said 4.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2013)

If you have a registraton number for her that might help - I know the registeries dont always get the colours correct, but we might get a lead as to the possible colours of her parents/grand parents.


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 20, 2013)

jets little sophie A183014

if i read code right mom is chestnut roanand maternal grandparents were chestnut roan and black pinto dad was sorrel and paternal grandparents were 2 solid sorrels.

there were several RNB on moms side which I do not have on my color code

someone was kind enough to put her in and i have 3 pages of pedigree report. left a few emails for folks maybe with inifo...so far struck out. Feild of dreams knows nothing about feild of mini dreams The mystery continues.


----------

